# Câble auxiliaire sur autoradio vers jack



## Louis (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je cherche à utiliser mon iPhone sur l'autoradio de série de mon Scenic II. J'ai vu un fil sur ce forum qui propose l'installation de modules dont la complexité et le prix me rebutent.

J'ai découvert, en furetant dans le livret, qu'il existait une entrée auxiliaire, que j'ai activée. Mais au dos de mon autoradio, je trouve une connectique a priori standard avec un bloc vide (voir la photo ci-dessous) :







Quelqu'un sait-il si je peux, le plus simplement du monde, brancher deux fiches issues d'un câble RCA que j'aurais bidouillé ? Si oui, lesquelles ?

[EDIT] J'ai trouvé sur le net un connecteur ISO en kit qui irait apparemment bien pour ma prise, mais connaît-on le schéma de branchement ? Encore une fois, je cherche juste à diffuser ma musique via la prise jack de l'iPhone, le son étant réglé au volant mais la manipulation de l'iPhone permettant de changer de musique... http://www.pieces-auto-moto.com/fiche_PHNCR4-333-2/Connecteur-MINI-ISO-mAcle-en-kit.html


----------

